# Two questions - skunks and mites



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

This past weekend we found what I am sure is evidence of skunk in front of two of our hives. It looks like the pictures of skunk scat that I found - and also looks like pictures of skunk spit after they've chewed up a bunch of bees. The two hives we found it in front of are our weakest hives that have had the least amount of activity. We had an electric fence around the apiary (with 2 strands of wire) to keep out bears - but on Sunday we put chicken wire around the bottom, and folded it so that 1/3 of it was on the ground and "stapled" it in place with 2 1/2 inch staples. Have any of you dealt with skunks before? If so, what did you do to deter them and did it work?

It's the beginning of May and we haven't done a spring inspection yet. The guy we got the bees from insists the weather should be at least 70 degrees when we do the inspection. It's been up in the 70s and 80s many days, but we're only on our property on the weekends and every darn weekend it's either raining or chilly. As a result, we also haven't put in a treatment for mites yet. The bees are VERY active even when it's not that warm. This weekend was in the low 60s and the bees were out and about like crazy - and we watched most of them return to the hives with legs full of pollen. Is it too late to put mite strips in the hives? Should we wait until the fall now?

We live in Shenandoah County, Virginia.

Thanks!
Penny


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Crush 3 aspirin and mix with raw egg. "no more skunk"

You can inspect anytime it's above 60.
If it is rainy, or even cloudy, the bees will not welcome you. It is much better to have a sunny day.

Please do not treat for mites until you have done a mite count and determined that you have a heavy infestation.
Treating regularly without having a need is why the mites have become resistant in certain areas.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I believe you. We are new to beekeeping. Will we see the mites fairly easily? If that's the case, we've been watching the hives up close as they come and go and can't see anything on the bees - and we've been looking. Should mites be fairly obvious?

And what will the asprin with egg do? Repel them? Or do they eat it and it effects them somehow? I assume you put this mixture around the hive?

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

You put the mixture next to the hives and they eat it. Then they go nightie-nite for long, long time.  

The best way to check for mites is with a sugar shake or a 3-day natural drop count. Do a search for them or pm me your phone number and I will call you. Each one is more typing than I do in a week. :shrug:


----------

